# Curvage for FFA?



## Gothgal13 (Feb 20, 2021)

Is there any sites that features attractive male feedees/gainers? I wish for one that is similar to like Curvage except it's gender reverse. I just want some appealing men to look at.


----------



## Tad (Feb 22, 2021)

I think if there are any they'd likely be aimed at the gay community? (I know of a few BHM doing paid content, but on places like Onlyfans or the like, not just on a general site like Curvage)


----------



## Ffancy (Feb 22, 2021)

Look up r/bhmgonewild, r/chubbydudes and r/ssbhm on Reddit for many, many pictures of men at various levels of fatness.

edited: men, not me lol


----------



## Gothgal13 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tad said:


> I think if there are any they'd likely be aimed at the gay community? (I know of a few BHM doing paid content, but on places like Onlyfans or the like, not just on a general site like Curvage)


Ah okay.


----------



## Gothgal13 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffancy said:


> Look up r/bhmgonewild, r/chubbydudes and r/ssbhm on Reddit for many, many pictures of men at various levels of fatness.
> 
> edited: men, not me lol


Okay. Maybe I'll check it out soon.


----------



## xxeell (Feb 23, 2021)

I have an account on Feabie (Grokio app) and I can tell you there's plenty!


----------



## __tinyfox (Mar 7, 2021)

The images on these reddits and forums are too explicit for me. I wish there was a version of Curvage but displaying men I find attractive because this website is not always so pornographic.


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah r/bhmgonewild and r/superchubs are all just dick pics. I post belly pics and used to post pics with my ex there looking for a threesome there once in while but it's really not a great community at all.


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's my reddit profile, some sexual pics with my ex but mostly belly stuff.




__





Reddit - Dive into anything







www.reddit.com


----------



## __tinyfox (Mar 7, 2021)

I feel like most erotic content about overweight guys on the internet is aimed at gay men. Are there really so few women who like chubby men


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 7, 2021)

I think most visual porn (gay or straight) is aimed towards men. I don't think that reflects how big the underlying populations are.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

__tinyfox said:


> I feel like most erotic content about overweight guys on the internet is aimed at gay men. Are there really so few women who like chubby men


It's pretty miniscule - I mean the amount of straight women that are enamored of straight males with fat bodies. Even BBW and SSBBW aren't into it. It's just the way it is...


----------



## Mel KM (Mar 25, 2021)

Gothgal13 said:


> Is there any sites that features attractive male feedees/gainers? I wish for one that is similar to like Curvage except it's gender reverse. I just want some appealing men to look at.


They used to have a BHM section on stufferDB and it was a daily haunt for me until it went away 
They took away my chonky man eye candy


----------



## Ffancy (Mar 25, 2021)

Mel KM said:


> They used to have a BHM section on stufferDB and it was a daily haunt for me until it went away
> They took away my chonky man eye candy


 
Ditto with BHM/Gainer/Feedee Tumblr


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 26, 2021)

I should add that I really love looking at fat and gaining male bodies as well as female. I would love an artsy sort of site minus the extreme stuff because I just want to look, I am curious about humans but particularly humans whose beautiful bodies have stretched and expanded and grown round and big and heavy with lots and lots of avoirdupois, and how that looks without the clothes.

I guess I am attracted to extremes as well, and the more of a transformation a person has made, for whatever reason - i always hope it's not due to depression or dealing with extreme trauma - the more fascinating I find it. I swear, if i was, say, 19 and there was a market for straight men gaining extreme amounts of body fat and documenting it with photos and videos in a tasteful, respectful way, I would be on that. Missed that boat and it's just as well, I suppose!


----------



## imchet (Apr 15, 2021)

It seems like active members on Feabie are nearly all guys.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 16, 2021)

I've met up with a few women from feabie in the last 5 years. It's not all guys. Two of those lasted over a year despite being long distance (one ended because of the border closure with Canada due to covid). Feabie is annoying but it has some prospects if you get to know people.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 16, 2021)

dwesterny said:


> I've met up with a few women from feabie in the last 5 years. It's not all guys. Two of those lasted over a year despite being long distance (one ended because of the border closure with Canada due to covid). Feabie is annoying but it has some prospects if you get to know people.


I've never heard of this....is an an app?


----------



## xxeell (Apr 18, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I've never heard of this....is an an app?



The app is called Grokio now and then from there you go to the Feabie portion. It's got BHMs, BBWs, Feeders, Feedees, and everything in between.


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I've never heard of this....is an an app?





xxeell said:


> The app is called Grokio now and then from there you go to the Feabie portion. It's got BHMs, BBWs, Feeders, Feedees, and everything in between.



Feabie is a website, also accesible through the grokio app (or maybe the other way around? But they had the web site before the app). Feabie has more of a fat/feedist kink focus than this site does, although some people are there just to give/get fat admiration. It is a 'feed' type of site rather than a web board (you see the latest posts from others and the responses to them, and things two hours old can feel impossibly lost through time if you are not following the original poster). It is certainly a different experience than here.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 23, 2021)

dwesterny said:


> I've met up with a few women from feabie in the last 5 years. It's not all guys. Two of those lasted over a year despite being long distance (one ended because of the border closure with Canada due to covid). Feabie is annoying but it has some prospects if you get to know people.


Ahhh agree! Feabie can be decent.
I met my best (fat) sex partner through feabie and spend some of my best times with him, traveling between UK and Poland. But that was back in the 2015ish, so it wasn’t full of crazy people yet

Dims is a much more “normal” community, I feel like we are a big family here. I connected with a lot of people via this place and I deeply respect most of our bhm/ffa members and honestly, it just feels like home.
Feabie is tiring, full of assholes and just annoying most of the time.
Case and point below:
Me, Laura aka elebee from dims, my all time love and friend for almost 10 years now. Oh and my very very very lucky fiancé


----------



## shhtx1970 (Apr 27, 2021)

Interesting read and information, btw hello all its been a while since I was online here.


----------



## JBfromNH (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## GratefulFA (Nov 8, 2021)

Gothgal13 said:


> Is there any sites that features attractive male feedees/gainers? I wish for one that is similar to like Curvage except it's gender reverse. I just want some appealing men to look at.



Hello FA friend, some great sites are depopulated these days and fading due to lack of support.
This may be due in part to monetization and an emerging glut of "professionals".

That being said: there is a lovely woman who used to publish a magazine for FFA's titled "Horngry" and she also started a website "FFAmbrosia". All her publications were top notch and she sunk all kinds of time a dedication into the materials.

As of today, the site is still up on a server and she is looking for help to keep it going --- time-wise/talent-wise. If you love Curvage type forum and you are FFA you will love this site.

What you will miss is the heavy market place that Curvage has become. NOT!

What you will love, as I do, that there is an old school "we are a community" feel for it as there is here @dimensionmagazine --- the OG FA space station for the FA universe.

Sorry about the editorializing --- please spread the word --- someone who loves big guys and would like to be apart of a community like that --- spread the word --- it's not over yet and this site can be saved and also it has so much potential to grow --- it became difficult for one person to handle on the side! 

Here's the URL --- it's worth joining to get inside and check it out.









Landing Page


Welcome to ffambrosia




ffambrosia.com





I hope some folks find an interest in this.


----------



## RylyShane (Nov 30, 2021)

And like that FFAmbrosia is scheduled for shutdown.


----------

